# Bragança



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

An opportunity has arisen for me to visit Bragança tomorrow and Tuesday. Aside from the castle, what's there for a woman and her dog to see in 1.5 days?


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I was hopeful for a non-tourist book opnion from someone. :violin:
Postponed until colder weather in hopes of seeing snow.


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

blackirishgirl said:


> An opportunity has arisen for me to visit Bragança tomorrow and Tuesday. Aside from the castle, what's there for a woman and her dog to see in 1.5 days?


Hello Irish Girl,

Judging by the lack of replies - maybe there isn't anything apart from the Torre de Menagem e Castelo 

Actually, there is a death defying bridge 'ponte ferroviária da Veiga' if your insurance is up to date 

All the best for when you do go,

Chris


----------

